# Over Or Under With Your Toilet Paper Roll?



## Lon (Jul 14, 2015)

Which do you prefer? and are you aware of the psychological implications of your choice?


----------



## Falcon (Jul 14, 2015)

OVER, so I can see the end.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 14, 2015)

Over, over over. Is there any other way? :sentimental:


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 14, 2015)

Over!   Like Archie Bunker.     And...a sock and a sock, then a shoe and a shoe!


----------



## AprilSun (Jul 14, 2015)

Over now that my cat leaves it alone. I tried under when she was younger but I still prefer over.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 14, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> Over!   Like Archie Bunker.     And...a sock and a sock, then a shoe and a shoe!



Off topic, but I remember that episode where Meathead was putting on sock shoe, sock shoe. Archie went ballistic.:sentimental:


----------



## Bullie76 (Jul 14, 2015)

A better question would be.......are you a wadder or folder?


----------



## Cookie (Jul 14, 2015)

We can certainly get into a lot more detail here, but do we want to go there?:noway:


----------



## Pappy (Jul 14, 2015)

Folder....the more, the better. I do not skimp on TP.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jul 14, 2015)

I like mine straight up, the napkins I get from MacDonald's and Dunkin Donuts don't come in rolls.


----------



## Bullie76 (Jul 14, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Folder....the more, the better. I do not skimp on TP.


That's good to hear. My old employer sold toilet paper along with other paper products and janitorial supplies. The wadder/folder question was always a joke question our salesman would ask some customers.


----------



## jujube (Jul 14, 2015)

Over, under, I don't care.  I just don't understand why I'm the only person in the house that can see an empty roll on the spindle.....


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 14, 2015)

Corn cobs are old fashioned?  I know "Ugh"....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 14, 2015)

Lon said:


> Which do you prefer? and are you aware of the psychological implications of your choice?



Over at home, and under in our camper...when driving it's less likely to unroll.  Not aware of the psychological implications. layful:



NancyNGA said:


> Over!   Like Archie Bunker.     And...a sock and a sock, then a shoe and a shoe!


----------



## Linda (Jul 15, 2015)

I don't care how the TP goes so I do it over sometimes and under sometimes.  When I am at someone else's house and I see the roll needs to be changed I do it.  And then I wonder if the person whoes home I'm in will think I did it wrong.  And then I remember, I don't care what they think about such an insignificant thing.  For those of you who do care, sometimes I wish I were as detail oriented as you are.


----------



## Lynk (Jul 15, 2015)

Over


----------



## Lon (Jul 15, 2015)

According to Professor Malcom B. Swathmore of Craigmore University people that prefer hanging there toilet roll over rather than under  have marked tendencies toward constipation, heart burn and bad breath, but are other wise physically fit.


----------



## ~Lenore (Jul 15, 2015)

*I evidently am an exception to his rule.  
I am never constipated.
I never get indigestion.
I am pretty sure my breath does not smell bad.

I like my TP roll over. 
*


----------



## Kitties (Jul 15, 2015)

Over. And I like the new tubeless toilet paper.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Jul 16, 2015)

OVER!!  I'd just as soon not see "brown stains" where someone has tried to pry the 'under end' away from a wall/cabinet after his/her fingers have gone through the first wad!!  :>)  For years, our OCD daughter would always have hers under.  At her home, one time, I snuck around and turned all three of her bathroom rolls "over".  For the next few years, every time they would visit our home I would find ours turned under.  We never ever said a thing to each other.  Just assumed it was our "duty" to make certain the other person's "bad toilet paper protocol" was corrected!!!!  Since she now has three kids, she worries more about if there is even toilet paper in the bathroom let alone whether it's over or under.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Jul 16, 2015)

Related....  We just returned from a long weekend meeting relatives about 300 miles from home.  Stayed 3 nights in a nice hotel.  Wife's brother and sister-in-law rode with us for the get-together.  On the way home, the ladies had a "backseat" conversation as to how nice it would be go get home and have "decent" toilet paper.  I heard the words "sandpaper" and "cardboard" mentioned in the conversation.  Didn't realize how "spoiled" my wife was after our 50 years of marriage.  I spend close to 150 nights/year in hotels.  Pretty used to 'commercial' paper.  I grew up with Montgomery Ward and Spiegel catalogs as the paper source in our outdoor facilities.


----------



## ausmjh (Jul 18, 2015)

over or under! Now that's what I call deep and meaningful.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 18, 2015)

Under, because I find it easier to unroll off the large rolls using my non dominant hand. Left handed woman, right handed bathroom. Lol


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 19, 2015)

Of course the real question is fold or wad?


----------



## 3horsefarm (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm more concerned with left or right. Mine sis on a shelf in the cupboard because I have a cat that shreds the whole roll if you put it on the holder.


----------



## Bullie76 (Jul 19, 2015)

As long as there is paper on the roll, I don't care. Nothing worse than taking care of business only to find just a couple of sheets left. Half the time I'm mostly asleep and don't think to look beforehand.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 28, 2020)

Over, and actually remember times where I changed the flow of the roll when visiting family, because I loathed "under" so much.


----------



## asp3 (Oct 28, 2020)

I'm an over person and think the only valid reason for going under is having a cat (or possibly for a while with a toddler fascinated by the TP roll.)  I've gone so far as changing the under rolls to over rolls at work when I could change roll direction.


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 28, 2020)

Why is it called "toilet paper"? We don't wipe our toilets with it.


----------



## hawkdon (Oct 28, 2020)

Neither.........


----------



## Oris Borloff (Oct 28, 2020)

Was it Ann Landers or Dear Abby's column that garnered the greatest total reader response for this question?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 28, 2020)

Oris Borloff said:


> Was it Ann Landers or Dear Abby's column that garnered the greatest total reader response for this question?


ROFLMAO!

If so, I can believe it!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 28, 2020)

I don’t have a toilet paper holder.  My toilet paper sits on the bathroom counter.  I feel so left out.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2020)

Over...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 28, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I don’t have a toilet paper holder.  My toilet paper sits on the bathroom counter.  I feel so left out.


Now, now... pull yourself together, Aneeda, for I don't (at all) see you as being left out but rather, I see you as a trailblazer!


----------



## hawkdon (Oct 28, 2020)

> [
> 
> 
> Aneeda72 said:
> ...


----------



## win231 (Oct 28, 2020)

NancyNGA said:


> Over!   Like Archie Bunker.     And...a sock and a sock, then a shoe and a shoe!


"And do it that way for the rest of your life!!"


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 28, 2020)

From the smell of the house when we moved in, I suspect they were unacquainted with TP.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 28, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I don’t have a toilet paper holder.  My toilet paper sits on the bathroom counter.  I feel so left out.


ROFLMAO!

Just think, Aneeda, how boring it is for us lowly types with toilet paper rolls, always reaching for the toilet paper with our left or right hand, depending on what side of the toilet the toilet paper holder is located, whereas with your setup, you get to reach for the roll with whichever hand you like. 

Now that's what I call non-restricted freedom!


----------



## wcwbf (Oct 28, 2020)

over... not out of preference... because that's the CORRECT way to do it!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 28, 2020)

wcwbf said:


> over... not out of preference... because that's the CORRECT way to do it!


And with that said... *OVER* AND OUT! LOL!


----------



## Don M. (Oct 28, 2020)

This topic struck me as being written by someone who was desperate for something to do when it first appeared years ago.


----------



## wcwbf (Oct 28, 2020)

HS girls are PIGS in their rest rooms.  there's always hunks of TP on the floor.  i figured out why and have unsuccessfully been trying to convince custodians that it's ALL about how the paper comes off the roll.  if you're using "the facilities" and the end of the roll is not staring you in the face... what do you do?  i bet a lot of you give it a spin to find the end, right.  if it rolls off the BACK, there's a chance it'll unroll to the FLOOR!  girls will tear that offending piece off and just drop it on the floor... after all it's someone else' job to clean up the bathroom.  if that spin sends the end rolling over the front, it is often caught before it touches the floor.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 28, 2020)

wcwbf said:


> *HS girls are PIGS in their rest rooms.*  there's always hunks of TP on the floor.  i figured out why and have unsuccessfully been trying to convince custodians that it's ALL about how the paper comes off the roll.  if you're using "the facilities" and the end of the roll is not staring you in the face... what do you do?  i bet a lot of you give it a spin to find the end, right.  if it rolls off the BACK, there's a chance it'll unroll to the FLOOR!  girls will tear that offending piece off and just drop it on the floor... after all it's someone else' job to clean up the bathroom.  if that spin sends the end rolling over the front, it is often caught before it touches the floor.


Yep, I totally remember the days.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 28, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Yep, I totally remember the days.


Yup me too.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 28, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Yup me too.


I remember telling my husband stories and his eyes looked like tea saucers. He could not believe it.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 28, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I remember telling my husband stories and his eyes looked like tea saucers. He could not believe it.


My husband has, Hmm, 4 sisters, he is a believer.


----------



## twinkles (Oct 28, 2020)

over


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 28, 2020)

Always over.  Under can always go on a roll by itself.


----------



## Oris Borloff (Oct 28, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I don’t have a toilet paper holder.  My toilet paper sits on the bathroom counter.  I feel so left out.
> 
> Umm, isn't that what a "buttler" is for? To serve one as needed....


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 28, 2020)

Now that would be some butler!

I gather additional danger pay would be figured into his salary?


----------



## Macfan (Oct 28, 2020)

Over (check the instructions for the patent). Don...

Edit to add: S. Wheeler, No. 459,516, Patented September 15, 1891


----------



## hawkdon (Oct 28, 2020)

My mom worked as housekeeper at Purdue Uni in indiana, she
told me some tales about the college kids she cleaned up behind, both girls and boys....


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 28, 2020)

hawkdon said:


> My mom worked as housekeeper at Purdue Uni in indiana, she
> told me some tales about the college kids she cleaned up behind, both girls and boys....


I can only imagine.


----------



## jujube (Oct 28, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Why is it called "toilet paper"? We don't wipe our toilets with it.



Because "butt paper" just doesn't have the _ring.  _There's an advertisement in an old (early 1920's) ladies' magazine that says, "Don't ask for toilet paper, ask for Scott Tissue......it's the _proper_ thing to do!"


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 28, 2020)

jujube said:


> Because "butt paper" just doesn't have the _ring.  _There's an advertisement in an old (early 1920's) ladies' magazine that says, "Don't ask for toilet paper, ask for Scott Tissue......*it's the proper thing to do*!"


Reminds me of the old Quaker Oatmeal commercial, where Wilford Brimley would say, "it's the right thing to do". LOL!


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 28, 2020)

wcwbf said:


> HS girls are PIGS in their rest rooms.  there's always hunks of TP on the floor.  i figured out why and have unsuccessfully been trying to convince custodians that it's ALL about how the paper comes off the roll.  if you're using "the facilities" and the end of the roll is not staring you in the face... what do you do?  i bet a lot of you give it a spin to find the end, right.  if it rolls off the BACK, there's a chance it'll unroll to the FLOOR!  girls will tear that offending piece off and just drop it on the floor... after all it's someone else' job to clean up the bathroom.  if that spin sends the end rolling over the front, it is often caught before it touches the floor.


@wcwbf there may be another reason for finding toilet paper on the floor after High School girls have used the toilets
It is called Period Poverty and while I have never experienced it personally it is rampant in our Society
In Australia I donate regularly to 'Share The Dignity' because every woman should have access to period products
Twice yearly donations for 'Share The Dignity' are dropped off at collection centres around Australia
'Share The Dignity' donates thousands of unopened period products across Australia
Unable to afford sanitary products, two-fifths of girls have been forced to use toilet paper and paper hand towels
Seven per cent of girls even said they have used socks, other fabric, newspaper or paper to manage their period


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 28, 2020)

www.insider.com/toilet-paper-roll-over-or-under-2019-6

www.oprahmag.com/life/a26885783/toilet-paper-personality/

www.maxim.com/toilet-paper-direction-2016-4

https://patents.google.com/patent/US465588

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toilet_paper

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toilet_paper_roll_holder

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toilet_paper_orientation

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hotel_toilet_paper_folding


----------



## Pappy (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## fuzzybuddy (Oct 29, 2020)

I'm ashamed to admit that for a good bit of my life I had no preference. I used whatever was there. Then I got my own place, and I had to make a decision. Both me, and my cats preferred "over".


----------



## Tish (Oct 29, 2020)

Over.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 29, 2020)

Shalimar said:


> Under, because I find it easier to unroll off the large rolls using my non dominant hand. Left handed woman, right handed bathroom. Lol


Both my wife and I are lefties, so I have made our home left hander friendly.

Edit:   Lol, I bumped a 5 yr. old thread about TP, never thought that would happen!  

Under.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 29, 2020)

Over but I don't care how anyone else likes theirs as I'm not wiping anybody elses behind.


----------

